# Pantry Cabinets



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

18 years ago when we built our home I promised to build out the pantry. So I finally built the cabinets, one over the freezer and two on the wall over the rolling cart that will hold the small appliances and containers while I finish the two floating shelves that will be above the cart and below the wall hung double cabinets. I've got the two 43" floating brackets that will hold the 2 1-7/8" wood shelves. I choose poplar due to its weight but wanted to use red oak. The difference in weight impacts how much can go on the shelves so lighter meant more.

The shelves which are milled to final thickness will be 5' long and hold canned goods and such. Still trying to decide on the finish for the shelves and need to do a slight round-over on the exposed edges. As for finish I've been using General Finishes High Performance Water Based Satin on all my projects and really have liked the low sheen and look it gave the maple but not sure how it will look yet on the poplar. I have a few cut off scrapes to try it on 1st.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sreilly said:


> 18 years ago when we built our home I promised to build out the pantry. So I finally built the cabinets, one over the freezer and two on the wall over the rolling cart that will hold the small appliances and containers while I finish the two floating shelves that will be above the cart and below the wall hung double cabinets. I've got the two 43" floating brackets that will hold the 2 1-7/8" wood shelves. I choose poplar due to its weight but wanted to use red oak. The difference in weight impacts how much can go on the shelves so lighter meant more.
> 
> The shelves which are milled to final thickness will be 5' long and hold canned goods and such. Still trying to decide on the finish for the shelves and need to do a slight round-over on the exposed edges. As for finish I've been using General Finishes High Performance Water Based Satin on all my projects and really have liked the low sheen and look it gave the maple but not sure how it will look yet on the poplar. I have a few cut off scrapes to try it on 1st.
> View attachment 397545
> ...


First class work, I particularly like the raised panel doors.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice. Poplar or oak wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good work.. I like clear satin finish on poplar.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, man. They will last your lifetime.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Awe, you're just saying that because you know I'm old............

Thanks guys.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Willji (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey I like it!

You’ve done a fine job!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Awe, you're just saying that because you know I'm old............
> 
> Thanks guys.


Now that's funny!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking cabinets. Waiting to hear how the poplar turns out, the maple looks great.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm very fond of light finishes. Those are really well done.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A very nice job. Impressive!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

It worthed to wait 18 years to make your cabinets. Please, hurry up with the finishing process. Maybe I won't be here to see them painted.

Nice job.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well the 1-7/8" slabs are finished with a slight round over on the exposed edges. There are 6 coats of General Finishes High Performance Water Based Satin with light sanding between coats. The last coat was applied and then lightly sanded with a 1600 grit pad. I have to transfer the pattern to the slabs for drilling the three 3/4" holes which are 7" deep. The drill press will be used for this after I design something that will hold these large slabs secure and square so I can safely drill these holes or I may use my slightly hardly ever used Shopsmith Mark 7 to drill them using the horizontal drill setup. That may actually be safer and more secure as long as I support the ends.....

I have noticed a surface crack on each board that is very shallow and will leave alone for now. If needed I may end up taking the shelve down and using a bowtie inlay to secure them should they look like they are growing. In teh month I've had the wood, which is kiln dried, there hasn't been any movement since cutting the boards.


----------

